# Fortis wristshots, please.



## Henry T

Lets see them. I'll start the ball rolling.


----------



## dohmer

Don't have any on the Marinemaster at the moment.


----------



## GeoffD




----------



## GeoffD




----------



## Henry T

GeoffD said:


>


Hi Geoff,

What strap have you got there? Looks pretty smart. Where can I get one? Oh, nice B42 too. :-!


----------



## agent_tom

My one and only.


----------



## GeoffD

Henry T said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> What strap have you got there? Looks pretty smart. Where can I get one? Oh, nice B42 too. :-!


It's the Fortis Velcro strap (#99.602.01). Your Fortis dealer should have no problem getting one.

You can see it better at the side of the watch here.










The B42 also looks great on a 22mm 4 ring Zulu (yes, I know the B42 has 20mm lugs but IMO the 22mm looks better) and mine is usually worn on a black one.


----------



## Henry T

GeoffD said:


> It's the Fortis Velcro strap (#99.602.01). Your Fortis dealer should have no problem getting one.
> 
> You can see it better at the side of the watch here.
> 
> The B42 also looks great on a 22mm 4 ring Zulu (yes, I know the B42 has 20mm lugs but IMO the 22mm looks better) and mine is usually worn on a black one.


O, I have the same strap which came with the watch kit. I thought it is something else. 

I've tried my watch on a 4-ring 20mm Zulu. Looks great but not comfortable to wear. Probably due to my small wrist. :-d

I've posted these pics before.


----------



## cnmark

I love to use this location for wristshots...

* B-42 Pilot Pro Chrono GMT:


B-42 Marinemaster:


Flieger 24H:
*


----------



## leewei

*B-42 Pilot Professional Chronograph*



http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2040/2526791974_775338a969_o.jpg


----------



## nonde

Here is mine


----------



## AngrymanXL




----------



## Guest

B-42 Titanium:


----------



## p3l3r

b42 diver chrono


----------



## cuckoo4watches

that Lemania 5100 mvmt with the special timing hand really sets off the dial
on the B-42 chrono Geoff!!! 
LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clouder

here's a white marinemaster i posted a while back!! hope u enjoy the pics


----------



## p3l3r

clouder said:


> here's a white marinemaster i posted a while back!! hope u enjoy the pics


just wondering man does the white marinemaster comes with a black rubber straps or u buy an extra straps. cosz its the first time i saw the white marinemaster with black rubber....

great watch btw


----------



## BARTLETT

And this is mine, the famous OFFICIAL COSMONAUTS.








http://http://byfiles.storage.live....mPJ6q942IkO-IKSteq3f2dkQCSG5hGgxlsNmIUW8tonNY


----------



## markm

My first and definitely not my last.


----------



## SeniorDad

Spacematic...


----------



## clouder

p3l3r, the black rubber straps came with the watch...i got it from Hang Tai in SS2, PJ, Malaysia!


----------



## cnmark

Rainy outside, so the chrono is on the bracelet now:


----------



## Seikopath

agent_tom said:


> My one and only.


This shot has always grabbed my attention. What size wrist is that? Also, is that a 40mm case?


----------



## Henry T

New combo.


----------



## whifferdill

My old faithful: the Pilot Pro Day / Date:


----------



## razer

I think every bit of praise about their dials is so very well deserved. Just look at them!!!

Now the *B-42 Pilot Professional Chronograph *is slowly growing on me. o|


----------



## kopling

Hi all, I'm a newbie here. This is my 2nd Fortis. Just sold the old 36mm flieger chronograph and bought this one.


----------



## wildwilly

Wow Kopling, that looks awesome!


----------



## Henry T

kopling said:


>


 Love those blue steel hands.  |>


----------



## HappyJack

Fortis Pilot Pro GMT Chronograph


----------



## J.D.

Great shots everyone....here's one from me....


----------



## graybabs

My favorite.. the Cosmonaut.
All the best, Graham


----------



## Seikopath

Hello, I'd like to announce that I just joined the ranks... TODAY!!!

Before this, the Spacematic was the only Fortis I've ever seen in person.

6 5/8" wrist:


----------



## sjaakb

New straps just in from Singapore:-!


----------



## deepcdvr

Marinemaster on 7" wrist


----------



## razer

It's the B-42 Cosmo this Friday :-!


----------



## razor6

Here is a shot of my new Flieger 24-hour PVD on a Zulu strap.


----------



## slb

You guys have ruined my savings account.
I will be the owner of a B-42 Chrono in ~weeks.
I also pre-ordered a strap from http://www.divestraps.com/shop/800

I thought this watch was going to be bigger than it is.
I'm guessing that it's not huge based on the 20/20 band size.
Am I incorrect in that?

Scott


----------



## deepcdvr




----------

